# My boy's first fish



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

It was a slow day out on lake, but my boy catching this the biggest fish of the day made it all worth it. We got the fish hooked and let him reel it in, seemed like forever. What do you expect for a 2 and a half year old. Got the hook out tried letting my boy hold the fish, but he freaked out as you can see. Great day of fishing though.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats to your boy, and good job getting him into his first fish!

I still remember my first fish. I was only 3 or 4 years old and also freaked out when my dad made me hold it. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, that's a pretty good fish!

Good job, Dad.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Beauty! Where did you go if you don't mind me asking? Looks like a cold day out on the lake


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

You need to start them younger. That way they will not be so scared of the fish.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

That's what its all about


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats to you and your boy!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it's all over now. In about 4 years He will catch not only more, but way bigger fish than you ever time you take him out. In about 6 more years he'll start rubbing it in. :lol: (How much better of a fisherman he is than you.)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

REPETER said:


> Where did you go if you don't mind me asking? Looks like a cold day out on the lake


 we was up to bear lake, It was a pretty cold day out on the lake. but we all kept warm though. The main reason we was up there is because were rewarding my boy for him finally getting potty trained, we told him that if he kept doing his business (if you know what i mean) that we would take him fishing on grandpa's boat and it worked. he was trained two weeks after, plus it gave me an excuse with the wife to go fishing and you can't beat that.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

to cool! he'll remember it for a long long time!


----------

